# business English



## Gochna

Hi,

how can I say : business English in Chinese.
My sentence is: I have studied in xxxx school and I obtained a Certificate in business Chinese.

Could that be 公干英语 ?

Thanks.


----------



## Gochna

Sorry guys, I've made lots of mistakes in my previous thread, It should be:

How can I say "business English" in Chinese?
My sentence is: I've studied in xxx school and obtained a Certificate in Business English.

Can I say 公干英语?

Thanks


----------



## Yasin

商务英语 the best and proper translation


----------



## aaron792

You can edit the post after your submitted it.


----------



## Gochna

thank you


----------



## LittleGiraffe

商業英語...but it's in traditional chinese


----------



## GEmatt

LittleGiraffe said:


> 商業英語...but it's in traditional *C*hinese


For what it's worth, I prefer this one.

"商务(務)..." is not incorrect, but I would have translated it as "commercial English" (if there's any significant difference).

The simplified Chinese version of LittleGiraffe's suggestion would be 商业英语.


----------



## champs-elysees

I'm afraid that "commercial english" seldom shows up... which stands for "商业英语"

business english should be "商务英语"


----------



## GEmatt

You're right, champs-elysee. The usual term is 'business English'.
I thought I would see what Google had to say on these, regarding frequency.

商務英語 - 711,000 hits
商务英语 - 702,000 hits
商業英語 - 682,000 hits
商业英语 - _849,000 hits_

It's not much, but it suggests a slight preference.


----------



## champs-elysees

fine, so what do u often use in terms of "商务英语"?


----------



## avlee

GEmatt said:


> You're right, champs-elysee. The usual term is 'business English'.
> I thought I would see what Google had to say on these, regarding frequency.
> 
> 商務英語 - 711,000 hits
> 商务英语 - 702,000 hits
> 商業英語 - 682,000 hits
> 商业英语 - _849,000 hits_
> 
> It's not much, but it suggests a slight preference.


I'm a bit confused because frequency does not always indicate the correct matching word. But I might be wrong as well.


----------



## twinklestar

Gochna said:


> Hi,
> 
> how can I say : business English in Chinese.
> My sentence is: I have studied in xxxx school and I obtained a Certificate in business Chinese.
> 
> Could that be 公干英语 ?
> 
> Thanks.



We native speakers say 商务英语


----------



## Zulis

twinklestar said:


> We native speakers say 商务英语


Me in Hong Kong also say 商務英語, or just use the English instead, "business English"


----------

